
Carly Fiorina Says We're Not Using the Right Algorithms to Catch Terrorists - zxcvcxz
http://gizmodo.com/carly-fiorina-claims-shell-get-tech-companies-to-cooper-1748243459
======
2close4comfort
If only HP hadn't off-shored so much maybe they could have :(

